# Montauk?



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

How's the striper fishing been at Montauk? I'm coming up to that area next week and plan on chucking some lures from shore. Any advice where to throw and what to use? Any other bites going on there?

Any advice is apprecitated.

Thanks NY'ers!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Judging from the report that I have been reading the Stripers are doing very good almost as good as last year checkout this link

http://www.noreast.com/montauk/

Also this is the link to the bait and tackle shop there that you need to stop by and/or call

http://www.freddiesofmontauk.com/


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Perfect! This is good info cocoflea...thanks a bunch. Now I just need to find a hotel there and I'm set.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

this link might help

http://montauktheend.com/biz/Hotels.asp


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Cocoaflea, you're too kind!

I'll post a report for ya's when I get back.

Do you fish there much?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I wish I did I have friends that go every year but everytime I plan a trip something comes up I'm hoping that in November to get there but I'm not saying anything but please let me know how you do and post pictures of what you catch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

Cocoaflea,

OH yeah I will post some pics...provided I catch something.  

Say listen, do you have any links to other B&T shops in Montouk? I just spoke to the guy at Freddies and OMGosh was he rude! I don't think this guy deserves my business.

I think I might have a nice hotel from that list you gave me...thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

OH...I spoke to soon...I think I should find a B&T from this list...

http://www.nyftta.org/tackleshops.htm


----------

